# Help: Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France / First visit to Paris



## hajjah (Feb 20, 2017)

Greetings:
I just found a 2 bedroom unit in Paris for me to take my daughter, who will be turning 25 while we are there.  We are traveling from the South USA and never been to France.  This will be my daughter's first trip overseas.  I would like to find a flight with a connection in London for a few hours of layover, but how much time would we need just to see a few places?  My daughter is a Harry Potter fan.  Are we allowed to leave the airport with a connecting flight to CDG?  Do you advise us to rent a car for the week at the resort?   I'm pretty terrified of driving on the opposite side and also with the steering wheel being different from the US.  I had that experience in Barbados a few years ago and would never return if I had to drive. 

There will be three of us at the timeshare.  The original plan was to stay in London for two days before we check in at the resort, but the flights are too expensive.  My daughter wants to do Disney for at least a day. 

We do not know the language and only speak English.  Is this a major problem?  I recall a trip to Malaga, Spain back in the 80's and we did not speak Spanish.  It was very difficult getting around and is a major reason why I haven't been back to Europe since then.

As for the resort and sight seeing, please advise us of some things to do.  Do you recommend not getting a rental car, which we always book?  Can a 60+ get around ok via public transportation?  I appreciate your help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2017)

You would need a lot more than a few hours layover in London to see anything. I wouldn't do anything there without at least two nights. Traffic is horrid and the airport isn't close to many of the sights.

Renting a car generally isn't a problem in France since they drive on the right just like us. You probably would want to take the train in to Paris instead of trying to drive it. I certainly wouldn't drive in to Paris. But do rent a car to drive the French countryside.


----------



## stslc (Feb 20, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Greetings:
> I just found a 2 bedroom unit in Paris for me to take my daughter, who will be turning 25 while we are there.  We are traveling from the South USA and never been to France.  This will be my daughter's first trip overseas.  I would like to find a flight with a connection in London for a few hours of layover, but how much time would we need just to see a few places?  My daughter is a Harry Potter fan.  Are we allowed to leave the airport with a connecting flight to CDG?  Do you advise us to rent a car for the week at the resort?   I'm pretty terrified of driving on the opposite side and also with the steering wheel being different from the US.  I had that experience in Barbados a few years ago and would never return if I had to drive.
> 
> There will be three of us at the timeshare.  The original plan was to stay in London for two days before we check in at the resort, but the flights are too expensive.  My daughter wants to do Disney for at least a day.
> ...



When is your trip planned? We are going at the end of March and I could respond with our experience after we return.  We plan to rent a car.  We are starting in Geneva, skiing at Chamonix then driving to the Marriott.  We will also use the car to head to Normandy, Mont St. Michel, etc.  For transport to/from/in Paris we will purchase the Navigo Decouverte pass (see parisbytrain.com for info) which allows for a week of unlimited use of all public transport in all 5 Paris zones.  There are two train stations close to Marriott.  We will also purchase a Museum pass for 2 or 4 days which allows entrance without waiting in a ticket line for nearly all the Paris museums.  If you want to go up the Eifel Tower you should by tix directly from their website.  I'll gladly post more after our trip if it will be helpful/timely.


----------



## dgf15215 (Feb 20, 2017)

Give up the idea of seeing anything except the airport in London, it is a totally impractical idea. What you could do is stop in London for two nights and see a few things that will warm you up for a future trip and then take the Eurostar train through the chunnel to London. We did that some years ago with our early-adolescent kids and still remember getting off the train, getting on a subway and eventually coming up to ground level in the center of Paris. Memorable. London however, is a big place with a lot to see and by the time you get into a hotel and fight the time difference you'll find that you don't really have much time or energy for it. English is almost universal in tourist areas of France, you shouldn't have a problem. Perhaps the less costly option is to fly directly to France and skip London altogether. The advice about the transport passes and museum passes is absolutely important, there are lots of great smartphone apps to help you with transportation but you'll need an unlocked phone with a sim card to make use of them without spending a king's ransom in overseas charges; everyone sells local sim cards in Europe but safest bet is at the airport where they're used to working with tourists. Also, be forewarned that Charles de Gaulle Airport is fairly sprawling and hard to navigate, plan to spend a lot of time there whether coming or going.

Good luck!


----------



## hajjah (Feb 21, 2017)

stslc said:


> When is your trip planned? We are going at the end of March and I could respond with our experience after we return.  We plan to rent a car.  We are starting in Geneva, skiing at Chamonix then driving to the Marriott.  We will also use the car to head to Normandy, Mont St. Michel, etc.  For transport to/from/in Paris we will purchase the Navigo Decouverte pass (see parisbytrain.com for info) which allows for a week of unlimited use of all public transport in all 5 Paris zones.  There are two train stations close to Marriott.  We will also purchase a Museum pass for 2 or 4 days which allows entrance without waiting in a tic
> 
> 
> stslc said:
> ...



Our trip is scheduled for the 3rd week in March.  Now, I'm trying to decide if we should take a direct flight from the South, or get a connection since my daughter has never flown longer than to Mexico.  I've had some negative experiences flying overseas on connections and having luggage lost and hours added to the connection.  My first choice is to fly non-stop.  I flew to Dubai last year this time for 14 hours.  It's very draining, but if you are on a great airline, it helps.  I'd better book our flights before the airfare increases.  I'm seeing $720 non-stop via Orbitz.

Oh, thanks for the advice about skipping London all together unless we can stay at least two nights.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 21, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Greetings:
> I just found a 2 bedroom unit in Paris for me to take my daughter, who will be turning 25 while we are there.  We are traveling from the South USA and never been to France.  This will be my daughter's first trip overseas.  I would like to find a flight with a connection in London for a few hours of layover, but how much time would we need just to see a few places?  My daughter is a Harry Potter fan.  Are we allowed to leave the airport with a connecting flight to CDG?  Do you advise us to rent a car for the week at the resort?   I'm pretty terrified of driving on the opposite side and also with the steering wheel being different from the US.  I had that experience in Barbados a few years ago and would never return if I had to drive.
> 
> There will be three of us at the timeshare.  The original plan was to stay in London for two days before we check in at the resort, but the flights are too expensive.  My daughter wants to do Disney for at least a day.
> ...



Just to be clear are you renting at Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France? You know it's a ways out of central Paris -  but there is train service from CDG to the village and from the village to Paris. I would not rent a car unless you plan to tour the French countryside.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 22, 2017)

BigMac said:


> Just to be clear are you renting at Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France? You know it's a ways out of central Paris -  but there is train service from CDG to the village and from the village to Paris. I would not rent a car unless you plan to tour the French countryside.



We will be flying into CDG.  I did not check to see how far the Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France is from the airport.  You don't recommend renting a car and touring the countryside for first time visitors?  If driving is crazy, and since we do not speak the language, should we only take public transportation?  I don't mind driving as long as its similar to how we drive in the US and the steering wheel is also the same.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 22, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We will be flying into CDG.  I did not check to see how far the Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France is from the airport.  You don't recommend renting a car and touring the countryside for first time visitors?  If driving is crazy, and since we do not speak the language, should we only take public transportation?  I don't mind driving as long as its similar to how we drive in the US and the steering wheel is also the same.



I would not recommend renting a car from the airport. There are better transport options to Disney including the TGV trains and shuttles. Also if you want to go in to central Paris, and you should, then take a train. Yes you could rent a car from the hotel for a day or two to see the French countryside. Below are a couple of options for you to get to Disney.

http://www.disneylandparis.co.uk/guest-services/transfer-from-paris-airports/
http://parisbytrain.com/tgv-train-cdg-to-eurodisney/


----------



## ACP (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi We live in the UK and are owners at Marriott Village d'ille-de-France. I can't see from reading the various posts how long your trip is planned for but here is some information that may help.  
London is a great place to visit, if you have time, there is an Express train from Heathrow to the centre of London and there are lots and lots of Marriott Hotels in centre of London and loads of tours (open tour bus and many others), it really is worth a visit.  
Also as others are mentioned, there is a Eurostar express train going direct to the Euro Disney resort and is very comfortable.  There is then a shuttle too and from the Marriott resort to the station, if you check with the resort before hand they will give you further details, e.g timings and location.  This shuttle runs throughout the day and you can catch the train to Paris if you want.  You are only about 10 minutes drive from the resort to Disney/Train station.  Depending if you plan to go to Disney, you are limited to what else you can do close to the resort, there is a small village, which you can cycle or walk too, (Marriott provide the bikes) and the village has supermarkets, restaurants and bars.  You can hire a car if you would like at the Railway station, so suggest if you want to do that, on perhaps a day to day basis as and when needed, catch the shuttle to the station and then hire the car.  It is well worth travelling around the country side, there are some wonderful Chateau and villages within 1 hour drive of the resort and of course the food is exquisite.  
Any other questions happy to help


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2017)

We've decided not to plan for London during this trip.  Our stay at the resort is for 7 nights, but I've added two additional nights to our flight before the week begins.  I'm now wondering if we should stay near the airport for those two days, or go directly to the resort and stay for 9 nights since there is availability in a king unit, or the two bedroom.  If we should stay near the airport, what can we see in that area, or can we get transportation to some sites?  How should we get from the airport to the resort if renting a car is not advisable?  We're planning to do one day at Disney so far.  Would we be better off using public transportation the entire stay?  I don't want to have a problem getting around since our only language is English.  Your help is greatly appreciated.  I finally booked our flights on Air France this morning.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 24, 2017)

If you are flying into CDG, why not book a hotel in Paris for 2-3 nights before you go to the timeshare? 
The airport is far from the city center so it is best to stay closer in.  This way you can comfortably see the Paris sights and get around easily on public transit/trains. 
When you are ready to go to the Disney area, you can take the train. 
6 days out in the countryside is more then enough. 
You would just notify the timeshare that your arriving one day late. This is some all the time. 

I have been to Paris 4-5 times, enjoy the people, the culture, the sightseeing and no, I do not speak French.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 25, 2017)

GrayFal said:


> If you are flying into CDG, why not book a hotel in Paris for 2-3 nights before you go to the timeshare?
> The airport is far from the city center so it is best to stay closer in.  This way you can comfortably see the Paris sights and get around easily on public transit/trains.
> When you are ready to go to the Disney area, you can take the train.
> 6 days out in the countryside is more then enough.
> ...



Ok, so I decided to go directly to the resort instead of staying near the airport.  I was able to book a two bedroom at Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France using a special code for a great discount.  They may even allow us to stay in the same unit for the 9 nights.  What is the best advice to get from the airport to the resort?  We're arriving on a Tuesday around 1:00 PM.  Where do we get the train to the resort?  After resting a few days, we'd like to do Paris, then Disneyland on a different day.  I did read that there's a shuttle from the resort to the train?  I need to make a note of all of these suggestions to take with me.  By the way, if a friend wanted to join us who uses a cane for walking, would it be a problem for her getting to/from the train?  We normally rent cars for all of our vacations.  I'm trying to finalize as much as possible in advance of the trip.


----------



## elaine (Feb 25, 2017)

take magic shuttle from cdg to disney paris (which is also the train station) and then take a taxi to the marriott for under 20 euros. you can prepay for the magic shuttle online and then take whatever time you want. with 3 persons, you might want a private transfer from the airport--100 euros or so. it's not that much more than 20pp for shuttle + 20 for taxi. there are many online places to book private transfers.
you can see how you like it without a car. there are country/suburban roads around the marriott and several good places to visit, such at the wwi museum in meaux and fountainebleu. there is a good sixt rental at the magic circus hotel (54 bus from dlp) and a avis at dlp train station.
however, you can also do fine with the marriott shuttle or the bus which stops right out side of the property-ask the front desk for a schedule. you will take the bus/shuttle to disney train station and then a train into paris. get a day pass which lets you also use all public transportation in paris. get a copy of rick steves book. we really like provins, which you can get to on the bus from disney-here is an old posts of mine.
we were there july 2016 and loved it. We rented a car in July, but have also done a strictly public transport trip. It's a great base to explore France. We went to Provins (also easy day trip via bus from Chessy station), the newish WWI museum in Meaux, and Fountainebleu. There is a small, but fully stocked grocier at Bailey Romainvillers, a very small town near the M (10 minute, very nice walk) and also a fruit stand, a butcher, and lovely patisserie. We walked or took the car several times to the above. M also has a small store onsite, with basic necessities. M rents bikes, which I didn't get a chance to do.We ask for a unit at the front backing to the Giverny gardens. The local bus picks up right at the M for DLP or Val d'Europe (upscale shopping mall), so you might not need a car for the entire week. M also has a shuttle, 4 euros RT to DLP train station.
I would not take the train into Paris and then out to resort upon arrival. If you are from the US, you likely took an overnight flight. That, plus being in a foreign country with luggage just puts a damper on the whole beginning of your trip. (Note-Chessy and Marne la vallee are the same place--at DLP gates).
An all day Moblis pass for our zone was 15 euros, which was also good on all buses, metro in Paris for the day.
without a car-The local bus works great to both DLP and Val d-Europe where our teen loved the big shopping mall.
as long as friend can walk and go up stairs, that would be fine, just at a slower pace. train stations might or might not have a convenient elevator. Paris is A LOT of walking. you might want a private tour into and around paris--that would likely be 300+ euros for the day. DO NOT try to drive a car into Paris.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 25, 2017)

elaine said:


> take magic shuttle from cdg to disney paris (which is also the train station) and then take a taxi to the marriott for under 20 euros. you can prepay for the magic shuttle online and then take whatever time you want. with 3 persons, you might want a private transfer from the airport--100 euros or so. it's not that much more than 20pp for shuttle + 20 for taxi. there are many online places to book private transfers.
> you can see how you like it without a car. there are country/suburban roads around the marriott and several good places to visit, such at the wwi museum in meaux and fountainebleu. there is a good sixt rental at the magic circus hotel (54 bus from dlp) and a avis at dlp train station.
> however, you can also do fine with the marriott shuttle or the bus which stops right out side of the property-ask the front desk for a schedule. you will take the bus/shuttle to disney train station and then a train into paris. get a day pass which lets you also use all public transportation in paris. get a copy of rick steves book. we really like provins, which you can get to on the bus from disney-here is an old posts of mine.
> we were there july 2016 and loved it. We rented a car in July, but have also done a strictly public transport trip. It's a great base to explore France. We went to Provins (also easy day trip via bus from Chessy station), the newish WWI museum in Meaux, and Fountainebleu. There is a small, but fully stocked grocier at Bailey Romainvillers, a very small town near the M (10 minute, very nice walk) and also a fruit stand, a butcher, and lovely patisserie. We walked or took the car several times to the above. M also has a small store onsite, with basic necessities. M rents bikes, which I didn't get a chance to do.We ask for a unit at the front backing to the Giverny gardens. The local bus picks up right at the M for DLP or Val d'Europe (upscale shopping mall), so you might not need a car for the entire week. M also has a shuttle, 4 euros RT to DLP train station.
> ...



As per the suggestions here on TUG, we will not rent a car at the airport, so should we get the Magic Shuttle to Disney Paris train station, then a taxi to the resort?  About how much time is involved getting to the resort?  The flight will be around 8 hours, so it will be best for us to travel the easiest way possible to the resort.  I'm re reading everything so that I can put it all together to bring with me.


----------



## elaine (Feb 25, 2017)

easiest, fastest way is to prebook a private transfer. will cost about 100-120 euros. you can look on magicshuttle's website to get schedule. personally, with 3 persons, i would spend the extra and just get a private car transfer from cdg to Marriott. taxi from dlp train station to the M takes 10 minutes. about 45 minutes from airport to dlp.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 27, 2017)

I forgot to ask if there are any tours sponsored by the resort?  My daughter has been reading about the crimes against tourist while traveling on the trains and at Disney.  Do we need any specific advice or is it basically the same reminders we would be aware of while traveling anywhere?  We did have a camera stolen while on our way to the airport in Spain back in 1988.


----------



## elaine (Feb 27, 2017)

The resort sponsors a few tours. But you are offseason   So they might not be running. There is a bus tour from Dlp to Paris. Free time and then bus home for about 80 euros. Google to find it. Take normal precautions. I have never been pickpocketed etc in 10+ years of travel in Europe. Keep aware of your possessions. Wallet in front pocket. Purse over shoulder held with elbow close to body, etc. the train into Paris is safe imho. There are armed patrols at dlp train station, as well as other stations. They are there to keep you safe. 
We had a fabulous time in July. Also there are sections of Paris safer than others. Most of the tourist areas are fine. Just use common street sense. We walked from louvre to opera to st Lazard train station. All of those areas were just fine, as is the area around notre dame and over the bridge to Latin quarter. 
I was alone with dd and did not go to Montmartre as I read it was not as safe. No comment on actuality, but plenty to do with dd without venturing to that area.


----------



## elaine (Feb 27, 2017)

Also make sure to walk into little town by the m and go to grocery store fruit market and patisserie to get a real French experience, plus making your own French dinner. My kids enjoyed doing that. It's a lovely safe walk down a beautiful tree lined street with sidewalk.


----------



## Kim R (Feb 27, 2017)

I have stayed at this resort twice. It is a beautiful property. Our family may be a little more adventuresome than most, but we found it was no problem to rent a car at CDG and drive to the resort saving quite a bit of expense in transfers. Also the train takes significantly more time. I believe we made it from the airport to the resort in 45 minutes or less.
My suggestion for your extra 2-3 days differs from others. I would rent a car at CDG and drive to Normandy and Mont St Michel. You could spend a couple of nights in that area, leaving early the final morning to drive to the Marriott. We stopped in Giverny on the way to see the Monet gardens and that was very enjoyable. 
I believe a week at the resort is plenty. We found that taking the train into Paris every other day was a good pace. We explored the area around the resort the other days - traveling to Reims, and taking a champagne cellars tour at Taittinger. We also enjoyed shopping at the outlets nearby, especially the large Auchan grocery.
As for not speaking French, memorize how to say "I'm sorry, I don't speak French, do you speak English?" in French. As long as you approach everyone by speaking French first, most know English and are happy to help you. Put an app on your phone (that doesn't require a wifi connection) that has some of the key phrases and words and you will be set!


----------



## hajjah (Mar 1, 2017)

I've been reading some reviews on TUG and Trip Advisor about many cats being on the property.  I have a very serious allergy/phobia of cats and hope this will not be a deal breaker for me.  Airfare has been purchased, so backing out now is not an option.  Is there any area of the property where the cats frequent less?  I need to email the resort and request to be as far away as possible from the animals.  This is a serious problem for me.  When we stayed in St Thomas back in 2011, the place was a cat haven.  It was a very difficult week being on the property.  I could not wait for the week to end.  Also, we decided to rent a car for our entire stay even if it stays parked some of the days.  My daughter has concerns now for our safety while using public transportation.  She has been watching some videos on You Tube about pick pocketing and other crimes against tourists.  We'll try to do as much research as possible about places we can drive to that are considered to be safer for tourists.  I have advised her that TUG is one of the best sources of do's and don'ts while traveling.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 1, 2017)

There were no cats, or certainly none that I saw that could be considered numerous, on the occasions that I've been there. Son Antem is the resort where there is a cat problem.

As for safety France is as safe as any other major Western city. It's probably safer than many major US cities. I've travelled extensively and I can say that those few occasions when I've felt unsafe have been in the US. Why is your daughter watching YouTube videos about crimes against tourists? Reading through your posts it appears to me that you're thinking too much and worrying about every potential problem. That is not what travelling is about, it should be fun, enjoyable and relaxing.

I've just returned from a long weekend in Barcelona, you would think from reading some blogs and reviews that the place is a seething mass of pick pockets, it isn't. Do they exist? Yes, of course but the place isn't overrun with them. Did I take sensible precautions about my belongings? Yes, but no different than any other place I visit. It's the same with Paris, common sense will keep you out of trouble. You don't need to worry about wandering off the tourist track into some dangerous part of the city, you'll know before you get there that you're approaching it but there will be no reason for you to be in that position.

Don't plan your trip down to the finest detail, there's no fun in that and it all results in is rush to try and fit it in. Have a few 'goals' in mind and take the rest as you find it, you'll enjoy it much more.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 1, 2017)

Pompey Family said:


> There were no cats, or certainly none that I saw that could be considered numerous, on the occasions that I've been there. Son Antem is the resort where there is a cat problem.
> 
> As for safety France is as safe as any other major Western city. It's probably safer than many major US cities. I've travelled extensively and I can say that those few occasions when I've felt unsafe have been in the US. Why is your daughter watching YouTube videos about crimes against tourists? Reading through your posts it appears to me that you're thinking too much and worrying about every potential problem. That is not what travelling is about, it should be fun, enjoyable and relaxing.
> 
> ...



I cannot thank you enough for your comments.  We need to focus more on having an enjoyable vacation, especially since this will be my daughter's first trip to Europe.  And, you are correct about the US.  There are many places that I would not think of traveling to across this country.  We'll stay off You Tube and the other sites and focus on the positives while still keeping up our guards just like we do everyday.


----------



## elleny76 (Mar 1, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Ok, so I decided to go directly to the resort instead of staying near the airport.  I was able to book a two bedroom at Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France using a special code for a great discount.  They may even allow us to stay in the same unit for the 9 nights.  What is the best advice to get from the airport to the resort?  We're arriving on a Tuesday around 1:00 PM.  Where do we get the train to the resort?  After resting a few days, we'd like to do Paris, then Disneyland on a different day.  I did read that there's a shuttle from the resort to the train?  I need to make a note of all of these suggestions to take with me.  By the way, if a friend wanted to join us who uses a cane for walking, would it be a problem for her getting to/from the train?  We normally rent cars for all of our vacations.  I'm trying to finalize as much as possible in advance of the trip.


ACP comment is good:  ".......
 " there is a Eurostar express train going direct to the Euro Disney resort and is very comfortable. There is then a shuttle too and from the Marriott resort to the station, if you check with the resort before hand they will give you further details, e.g timings and location. This shuttle runs throughout the day and you can catch the train to Paris if you want. You are only about 10 minutes drive from the resort to Disney/Train station. Depending if you plan to go to Disney, you are limited to what else you can do close to the resort, there is a small village, which you can cycle or walk too, (Marriott provide the bikes) and the village has supermarkets, restaurants and bars. You can hire a car if you would like at the Railway station, so suggest if you want to do that, on perhaps a day to day basis as and when needed, catch the shuttle to the station and then hire the car. It is well worth travelling around the country side, there are some wonderful Chateau and villages within 1 hour drive of the resort and of course the food is exquisite. "


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2017)

There are a few cats. If you sit out on your patio they might walk by for scraps. Just shoo them away with a harsh word or two. You might see one walking around the property but you will not be accosted by swarms of cats. They are friendly well behaved cats. And again only likely to come up to you if you have food on patio.
The bus from m to dlp is a local Bus full of dlp tourists-very safe. Train from dlp to Paris is a commuter train. Use common sense. Keep. Safer areas in Paris, no flashy jewelry, wallet in front pocket and purse clutched with elbow. I had no issues taking a family into Paris. 
The m is a lovely property. One of our favorites places.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 2, 2017)

hajjah said:


> I've been reading some reviews on TUG and Trip Advisor about many cats being on the property.  I have a very serious allergy/phobia of cats and hope this will not be a deal breaker for me.  Airfare has been purchased, so backing out now is not an option.  Is there any area of the property where the cats frequent less?  I need to email the resort and request to be as far away as possible from the animals.  This is a serious problem for me.  When we stayed in St Thomas back in 2011, the place was a cat haven.  It was a very difficult week being on the property.  I could not wait for the week to end.  Also, we decided to rent a car for our entire stay even if it stays parked some of the days.  My daughter has concerns now for our safety while using public transportation.  She has been watching some videos on You Tube about pick pocketing and other crimes against tourists.  We'll try to do as much research as possible about places we can drive to that are considered to be safer for tourists.  I have advised her that TUG is one of the best sources of do's and don'ts while traveling.



Carry a purse with a strap and loop it over your head.  That way it will be more difficult to be slid off.  Bring along a copy of your passport and carry it somewhere separately in case your PP is stolen.  If you are in a crowd, carry your purse in front of you (strap over your head).  A couple of classic rip off schemes is where a man wants to shake your hand and someone strips off your purse.   Another classic is when you have your purse open (e.g., at a restaurant) and some street urchin comes up and wants to sell you a map that is placed over your purse (meanwhile another urchin is taking stuff from your purse).  

Learn some phrases in French:  thank you, where is the train, where is the taxi, and learn the names for the foods that you will see on a menu.  Learn the numbers so when the taxi driver asks for $, you'll know how much.  I found Duolingo application that works well with a smart phone to be helpful in learning the basics.  Know what the exchange rate is.

For cash, I have gone to ATMs.  My bank doesn't charge me a fee for using the ATMs so that works well.  If you have any substantial coin change when you are preparing to leave France, get it converted to paper as some of the conversion places don't work with coinage.

General question - - what do people do in France for cell phones?


----------



## Tokapeba (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry I came to the discussion so late. When making flight reservations on regularly scheduled routs you can request a stop over at no additional charge. You could fly the same itinerary , but leave 3 or 4 days earlier, request a stopover in London (you do need to pay the heathrow airport fees). We do it all the time. Last year we had a stopover in Dublin for 5 days on our way back from Sicily.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 3, 2017)

I appreciate all of the information that has been shared.  I received my email from the resort today asking for my building/area requests.  Hopefully, we will be able to stay in the same unit for our 9 nights.  Since we have reserved a car from the airport, do I need an international drivers license?  I've read on many websites that it is not necessary.  I would not have time now to get one from AAA since we're heading out of town next Saturday before the trip to France and there's no agency in my state.  I also got my new travel secured purse today from Ebags.  It seems to be much better than most.  I've emailed the resort asking for tour information and suggestions.

I forgot to inquire about cell phones.  Since the resort has free wifi, do I really need a phone other than my Iphone for travel/GPS?  We don't need to make calls to the US.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 3, 2017)

Hajjah,
I have been reading this post with interest because my spouse and I are taking our daughter on a similar trip in June. Sounds like we are about 5-10 years younger than you- but so similar!

I hope that you will come back and share your experience when you return!

Can you tell me why you changed your mind and decided to rent a car from the airport?
Can anyone recommend a specific car service to hire for a ride from the airport to the resort? We have used these on other trips and find it the least stressful option. A PM would be great.

I am also wondering how to get cash? I assume I will need that to pay the car hire (or will a credit card do?). In any case we will need to exchange cash.

Also interested in the cell phone question. We use Tracfone here in the US and I don't think that works in Europe.

Finally can anyone suggest a specific Marriott to spend a few days either before or after the resort? It's 3 adults and I have been looking and see some have rollaway, some sleeper sofas. Anyone have a good experience someplace?

Have an amazing trip and come back with all the news!


----------



## elaine (Mar 3, 2017)

Int DL technically not needed, but some rental car agencies require it. you won't know until you get to the desk. SIXT at dlp did not need it, Avis did. You should get one, but if you cannot, and then cannot rent the car from the airport, worse case scenario, you could take the magic shuttle to dlp, and then rent a car at SIXT at dlp.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 3, 2017)

hajjah said:


> ...
> 
> I forgot to inquire about cell phones.  Since the resort has free wifi, do I really need a phone other than my Iphone for travel/GPS?  We don't need to make calls to the US.



I don't know.  I think that you could use your iPhone at the resort through the wifi.  And perhaps the GPS would also work.  But you won't be able to use it to make or receive phone calls when away from the resort.  In your unit at the resort (wifi) you should be able to get text messages.  I am hoping to learn something when others opine on this subject.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 4, 2017)

Pamplemousse said:


> Hajjah,
> I have been reading this post with interest because my spouse and I are taking our daughter on a similar trip in June. Sounds like we are about 5-10 years younger than you- but so similar!
> 
> I hope that you will come back and share your experience when you return!
> ...



I decided that it would be better for us to rent a car for the entire stay and not depend on public transportation.  I dislike trains and busses and never use them unless while touring.  It would be beneficial for us to tour the outer areas on our own.  I found a discount for Disneyland on Viator via TUG or Trip Advisor.  The tickets are much cheaper.  I'm still waiting for the resort to get back to me regarding a possible tour of Paris.  TUG has advised us not to drive into Paris.  By the time I pay for a private car to/from the airport, that will be over $200.  The rental car is costing $250 for 9 days.  So, even if the car stays parked a few days during the rental period, I will still be satisfied.  I also will contact the rental agency about the International Driving License.

Oh, I might still opt to have TMobile unlock my phone before this trip so I can switch out the SIM.


----------



## elaine (Mar 4, 2017)

here is the tour info from Marriott in 2016 sent to me.

Leaving from Disney’s Hotel New York: Magical Day Tour of Paris and Visit of the Louvre Museum.: Discover the major sites: Notre-Dame Cathedral, Place de la Concorde, Avenue ChampsElysées, Arc de Triomphe, a boat cruise down the Seine River and visit on your own of the Louvre Museum. Price: 95 euro per adult , 65 euro children 3-11 years old Every day except Tuesday, 1st Sunday of each month October to March, April 3rd, May 1st, July 14th,  December 24 th & 25th, Jan1st. Included: transportation in a luxury air conditioned coach, free time to have lunch in the Louvre district, recorded commentary and personal earphone sets, tickets for the Seine River Cruise and the Louvre Museum with priority access to both, departure and return to Disney’s New York Hotel. For advance reservations, please send us the date and number of adults and children and their ages.

also-this was for summer, but might also run in March. If you are willing to pay for the 4th person, they might let you sign up with 3 persons, in case the minimum is not met.
Paris Shuttle go/return from the Resort to central Paris  Pick up from the resort lobby at 11am on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and return pick up from central Paris at 8pm.  Price:  40 euro per person for a round trip Sign up with the concierge maximum 07:30pm on the Sunday, Tuesday or Thursday. A minimum of 4 people are required to sign up for the shuttle to go.


----------



## Helios (Mar 4, 2017)

BigMac said:


> Just to be clear are you renting at Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France? You know it's a ways out of central Paris -  but there is train service from CDG to the village and from the village to Paris. I would not rent a car unless you plan to tour the French countryside.


Is the CDG train to the Marriott direct or do you have to go through Paris?  I'll be there the last week...


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 5, 2017)

If I was staying at the Marriott Paris and wanted to go in and explore Paris, I would leave the car parked and would take the train.  I would buy a week's pass that would allow me unlimited week's use the Metro and the city busses.  I have been in Paris with a car and it is kind of a pain - - it is very hard to find a place to park the cars.  I found that the "trek" from the place we could park the car to the end destination was often further than the distance to the nearest metro station or bus.  

With your car, consider going to Giverny (Monet), and possible Omaha Beach/Honfleur and Reims and Epernay (think Moet and Chandon). etc.  But leave it parked when taking the train to Paris.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 5, 2017)

If you have T mobile, you most likely don't need a new SIM card. Your existing SIM card should be good for data usage free of charge in France. By the time you arrive in France, you will receive a text message such as "Welcome to France! Your T-Mobile plan gives you unlimited data at 2G speeds, calls at 20 cents/min and free texts. Learn about high speed data passes at..." Please call T-Mobile  to confirm. If your old data plan does not have this feature, you should upgrade at least for the next 30 days.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 5, 2017)

I received a reply from the resort today regarding the tours to Paris.  It's basically the same as listed by Elaine.  We're planning to take the tour to Paris/Eiffel Tower from the resort.  As for Disneyland, we're planning to book with Viator to use a discount.  We'll get the shuttle from the resort to the train if possible.  As for the rental car, there is no need for the International License.  I also just called TMobile and it won't be necessary for us to remove our SIM cards as stated by LisaH.  Our plan covers overseas travel with unlimited data and text.  We do not need to make calls to the US.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 6, 2017)

Helios said:


> Is the CDG train to the Marriott direct or do you have to go through Paris?  I'll be there the last week...


There is a high speed train between CDG and DLP   BUT it may be difficult to arrange (since it is one of the high speed trains) the regular train  (REF)  (that your train pass get you free rides) goes into paris then back out to DLP


----------



## Woj (Mar 6, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Ok, so I decided to go directly to the resort instead of staying near the airport.  I was able to book a two bedroom at Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France using a special code for a great discount.  They may even allow us to stay in the same unit for the 9 nights.  What is the best advice to get from the airport to the resort?  We're arriving on a Tuesday around 1:00 PM.  Where do we get the train to the resort?  After resting a few days, we'd like to do Paris, then Disneyland on a different day.  I did read that there's a shuttle from the resort to the train?  I need to make a note of all of these suggestions to take with me.  By the way, if a friend wanted to join us who uses a cane for walking, would it be a problem for her getting to/from the train?  We normally rent cars for all of our vacations.  I'm trying to finalize as much as possible in advance of the trip.


Check our reviews on trip advisor inder the name richnlin as we go there every year. I have much detail.
Rich


----------



## Woj (Mar 6, 2017)

Go to trip advisor a


Bill4728 said:


> There is a high speed train between CDG and DLP   BUT it may be difficult to arrange (since it is one of the high speed trains) the regular train  (REF)  (that your train pass get you free rides) goes into paris then back out to DLP


Go to trip advisor and type in our name, richnlin, as we go there every year and I gave 3 reviews over the years with much detsil.
Rich


----------



## hajjah (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the updates.  I'm now looking at a few tours/Disneyland via Viator.  Has anyone used them?  I also plan to use them next month for a trip to Dubai that we just booked via Groupon for $899 - 5 nights including air/hotel and one tour.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 7, 2017)

Woj said:


> Check our reviews on trip advisor inder the name richnlin as we go there every year. I have much detail.
> Rich


Rich,
Can you give me an idea when these review were posted? I tried searching richnlin but it doesn't seem to search by poster.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 7, 2017)

I found his reviews last night.  Now, I need to remember how I found them.  Has anyone used Viator for tours?  Their reviews are very good for Paris and Dubai.


----------



## Woj (Mar 7, 2017)

I did a review on The Beach House located in Finleyville Pa.  Go there and click richnlin. It will lead u to the marriott reviews as I did three, bery lengthy. We are going again in july.


----------



## Woj (Mar 7, 2017)

Pamplemousse said:


> Rich,
> Can you give me an idea when these review were posted? I tried searching richnlin but it doesn't seem to search by poster.


I did a review on The Beach House located in Finleyville Pa.  Click on our name and scroll down to the marriott location.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 7, 2017)

Woj said:


> I did a review on The Beach House located in Finleyville Pa.  Go there and click richnlin. It will lead u to the marriott reviews as I did three, bery lengthy. We are going again in july.



Thank you!  Great review and advice.
We are going for the first time in June. We also live in the north east.  I see you flew non stop from PA.  Any advice on timing? Most flights seem to go overnight and arrive 8 or 9 in the morning.  That doesn't seem optimal since it will seem like the middle of the night and I wouldn't think we could check in yet.
I also wonder if you have ever spent a few nights at a hotel in Paris? Or do you find the trains run late enough that you can see Paris at night and make it back to the TS?
Again thanks for taking the time to write those reviews.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 7, 2017)

Would the person who wrote earlier about not seeing cats during their stay at this resort, kindly tell me where you stayed?  I've emailed the resort ahead of time about my illness around cats and was advised that they would try to accommodate us near the Marketplace if a unit is available, but to be aware that the cats are all over the property.  I really don't wish to spend my 10 days inside the unit because of the cats.  It may not seem important to most of you, but it would have been a deal breaker for me had I known before booking this resort.  My illness/phobia is what I've had to deal with all my life.  I try my best not to be in places where cats frequent.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 8, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Would the person who wrote earlier about not seeing cats during their stay at this resort, kindly tell me where you stayed?  I've emailed the resort ahead of time about my illness around cats and was advised that they would try to accommodate us near the Marketplace if a unit is available, but to be aware that the cats are all over the property.  I really don't which to spend my 10 days inside the unit because of the cats.  It may not seem important to most of you, but it would have been a deal breaker for me had I known before booking this resort.  My illness/phobia is what I've had to deal with all my life.  I try my best not to be in places where cats frequent.



That was me. We've stayed a couple of times but the most recent occasion and one I can remember not seeing a cat was when we were located close to the pool, indoor pool and children's play area. We had plenty of ducks coming to our patio but no cats. I wonder if it was the relatively busy area that kept them away, children playing, constant coming and going from the pool etc.

For future reference I would avoid Son Antem if you were ever going to consider it. There is a definite cat problem there although it has improved significantly. During our last stay we had a particularly persistent cat who was repeatedly found in the villa and would return immediately as soon as you threw him out. It doesn't help when guests repeatedly feed them despite being told not to.


----------



## Woj (Mar 8, 2017)

Pamplemousse said:


> Thank you!  Great review and advice.
> We are going for the first time in June. We also live in the north east.  I see you flew non stop from PA.  Any advice on timing? Most flights seem to go overnight and arrive 8 or 9 in the morning.  That doesn't seem optimal since it will seem like the middle of the night and I wouldn't think we could check in yet.
> I also wonder if you have ever spent a few nights at a hotel in Paris? Or do you find the trains run late enough that you can see Paris at night and make it back to the TS?
> Again thanks for taking the time to write those reviews.


We take the overnight flights and arrive at cdg early in the morning. We stay at the marriott cdg for the first so that we are fresh to go in the morning. Check in at the marriott de france is not til 4pm so arrive a bit early instead of sleeping in the lobby intil checkin. After our stay we go back to the cdg marriott and stay overnight as we are only 10 minutes from the airport. Yes the metro runs late so you can see Paris at night. Chevk out a weekly pass as it is approx 55euros but will save a great deal. It is good on bus and rail.
Rich


----------



## Woj (Mar 8, 2017)

Woj said:


> Check our reviews on trip advisor inder the name richnlin as we go there every year. I have much detail.
> Rich


The high speed train station is in the airport and very easy to use. It is approx 58euros a person and takes only 10 minutes, the first stop. Disney is the first stop and at that stop is also the marriott shuttle stop.


----------



## Woj (Mar 8, 2017)

Helios said:


> Is the CDG train to the Marriott direct or do you have to go through Paris?  I'll be there the last week...


I ho into detail regarding the high speed train on my posts ontrip advisor under the name richnlin as we go there every year.


----------



## Woj (Mar 8, 2017)

Pamplemousse said:


> Hajjah,
> I have been reading this post with interest because my spouse and I are taking our daughter on a similar trip in June. Sounds like we are about 5-10 years younger than you- but so similar!
> 
> I hope that you will come back and share your experience when you return!
> ...


Here is one of my previous posts:
We just returned from our three week anniversary trip from Paris and the trip was absolutely fantastic. This was our third trip to the Marriott Village d'lle-de-France and we just love this place. We stayed at the Charles de Gaulle Airport Marriott on the first night and then took the Marriott Shuttle to the airport. Once at the airport we went down the elevator floors to the train station and took the TGV (high speed train) to the Marne Valle Chessy Station (first train stop), which only took about 10 minutes. When departing the station we were very lucky as the Marriott Shuttle was  just pulling in. There are a vast number of hotels in the Marriott chain but this location is one of it's very best! A week before leaving the USA we received an email regarding our up-and-coming stay and I returned the email asking for a lake view town house. We arrived at the front desk and could not have asked for more. The lady stated that out lake side town house was ready. We stored all our luggage and headed for the Carrefour, grocery store, in order to stock up. An absolutely flat, short, and enjoyable walk. The staff at the Marriott is nothing short of superb! After a few days we went to  the desk asking about some directions and were immediately asked as to how our stay was coming. I love to cook and stated that one of the cooktop burner knobs just spun around but it was not a problem as three burners is sufficient. The staff person stated that this must be repaired. We left for Paris and upon our return I noticed that there was a new knob on the burner. We were watching tv that night and we got a call from the front desk asking if we were satisfied with the repairs. What service! We both signed up for a few classes that they offered (crepe making, French painting, speaking French) and the classes were nothing short of fantastic as the staff was amazing. Everytime we we walked off the property we were greeted with a bon jour by everyone. There was some minor construction going on and when we walked by the gardners shut off their equipment until we passed. We went out of our way in order to thank everyone. I took laundry detergent (Tide pods) with us and on our last day I was out so I stopped one of the attendants asking if I could get one or two in order to wash the final laundry. The lady turned and ran, yes ran, to a small building and bought back a hand full. I surely hope that someone from the Marriott reads this review in order to commend the entire staff for making our 44th anniversary the absolute best one ever! We will be back again as we just can not stay away! I am going to paste a copy of a review we gave a few years ago as I hope that there will be some tips for others. Sorry for the length.

Rich and Dr. Linda W

My wife and I stayed at this property a few years ago and decided to return as we had a great time. This trip was much better as we REALLY took advantage of the transit system. I will get to the property but let's start at the beginning. We had a great non-stop Delta flight from Pittsburgh to CDG. Here is where you need to begin to take advantage of the trains and buses. IT IS NOT THAT DIFFICULT! You more than likely will land in Terminal 2E and from there follow the signs, also marked with a picture of a train to Terminal 2 which is not far away. When you arrive at Terminal 2 you will go down the escalators and the TGV Train ticketing counters will be on your left. Counters 8, 9, and 10 handle the TGV high speed train. The counters are marked in yellow and in the middle. Ask for a ticket to Marne la Vallee Chessy. The ticket will cost 27 euros per person, will be the first stop, and take approx 10 minutes. Ok, now you have your ticket! The platforms you want will be the ones closest to the station. There is information on the ticket that will be viewed on the overhead monitors. The monitors that have a green back ground are the trains that are arriving and the ones with a blue backgroung are departing trains, which is you. Now, on your ticket is the train number, let's say it is 5214. Look up at the monitors, in blue, and look for train 5214, more than likely it will say Lille Europe. Pay attention to the monitors as when ten minutes out the monitors will state Sud (south) or Nord (north) after the destination number as this is the side of the platform where you will board. No worries as the terminal is small and only a minute from one end to the other. Ten minutes before boarding the monitor will have a platform number to the right of train 5214 and let's say it shows a 4. You will go down to platform 4 and when down at the platform there will be rectangular monitors all along the way. Your ticket will have a voiture number on it. Let's say it states 15. Look at the monitor, find the number 15 and above it will be a letter. The letters are A, B, C, D, etc. Let's say it shows the letter D. Go up or down the platform and find the letter D. Once there wait for the train. Once the train pulls up the doors will open if someone is getting off, if not push the button on the door to open. Ok, almost there! On your ticket there will be position numbers (seat numbers). Once the door opens to the left it may say 1 thru 60 to the left and 61 thru 90 to the right. Find your seat. Once the train leaves time around 8 minutes and start to head towards the door. Once you depart the train you will go up a few levels and now you are at the Marne la Vallee Chessy (Disney) Station. On the street alongside the station, under the handi-capped sign is where the Marriott shuttle will stop and across the street will be the bus terminal, a large open space. The first stall on the right will be the Route 34 which will drop you off in front of the property. DON'T LIMIT YOURSELF TO JUST THE MARRIOTT SHUTTLE! On our first trip we used a taxi from the airport and mostly the shuttles and wasted tons of money as the taxi ride alone was almost 100 euros and took an hour. Once settled in, maybe the next day, go back to the train station, as you more than likely are going to Paris. When you are let off the TGV counters are to the right of the station and the Metro counters are to the far left (closer to Disney). The first week we bought a 5 day 5 zone Visite Paris metro/bus pass that was 53 euros a person. We really got our money's worth as we went all over Paris and used the bus route 34 a great deal. One bus ride alone is 1.90 euros per person however the Visite Paris Pass is recognized. We took a 3 day Normandy trip and also a 1 day Givierny trip (Monet's Mansion). Using the railroad is just as easy. We left from the St. Lazare Station as most do. To get there take the Red Line (metro), from Marne la Valle Chessy station and then there are 2 options. You can get off at the Gare de Lyon stop and then catch the purple line that will leave you off right in the station. The other option is getting off at the Auber stop and take the 3 line, one stop, that will also leave you off in the station. Once in the station the SNCF Railroad counters are on the opposite side of the station/mall. There is one on the first level and one on the second level, this is where the trains depart from. Basically the same process as the TGV, CDG, process. USE THE SYSTEM!!
Ok,a few last minute details. Visa is the major credit card that is used almost everywhere. American Express is limited. The SNCF railroad takes it but the metro does not. The Carrefour takes it but Val d'Europa does not. Call your credit card provider before you leave and explain your plans as more than likely they will shut your card off when the see international card use, which is for your protection. Don't take too many clothes as you have a washer and dryer. Come armed with Euros! I purchased euros at a bank in Pittsburgh before we left as you will need money upon arrival. The going rate when we left was 77 euros per 100 USD. You will not get that rate as there are commissions involved. I got 73 euros per 100 however if you do it in Paris, or surrounding area's, you will get 65/68 euros. The bus stop, Route 34, that is on the same side of the Marriott property, to your right, goes to the Val d'Europa. The bus stop, across the street from the Marriott goes to the train station. I know this is a quite lenghty review but just wanted to help someone make there stay, and travel, much more exciting and expanding!! Email if clarification is need and if we can help.

Rich and Dr. Linda w.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you!
I was able to find them and I gave book marked them to reread as the time gets closer.

Thank you too for your flight experience.  Unfortunately we won't have much more that a week for this trip so I'm hoping not to "waste" a day at the airport hotel. I see that there are some flights to London with a short layover that would get us to Paris at night so I'm considering that.

I noticed that some mention getting a museum pass.  Looking around on trip advisor I found a link to the office du tourisim and I see the pass available there for various number of days.   But I also see trip advisor has "skip the line" tickets.  And advice on which is best?  Are the lines to purchase tickets and thus have a pass skips the line anyway?

Also can anyone recommend their favorite guide book.

Thanks!


----------



## hajjah (Mar 8, 2017)

The additional information is great!  I cannot thank all of you enough.  Thanks Rich for reposting your review here.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 8, 2017)

hajjah said:


> The additional information is great!  I cannot thank all of you enough.  Thanks Rich for reposting your review here.


Please post your review when you return.
Have an amazing trip!


----------



## Helios (Mar 8, 2017)

Woj said:


> I ho into detail regarding the high speed train on my posts ontrip advisor under the name richnlin as we go there every year.


Thanks, i'll take look.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 9, 2017)

I hope that this is not a stupid question, but do our GPS's for North America work in France?  I just looked at Garmin online for a map.  I have a lifetime upgrade for my unit.  The map for France is over $200, which I am not going to pay to use it one time.  I have used my GPS in other areas, like Aruba, but that's no way near France.  I never take the Garmin when I travel these days because of the GPS built into the smartphone.  I figured that I would not have to rely on being connected to use the Garmin.

Oh, and the map for France is in French, of course.  So, we could not use it anyway.

I just thought of something else.  We've been confirmed for a tour to Paris booked via the resort. They emailed today that we're leaving from the Marriott New York Hotel.  Since we'll have a rental car, should we drive to the hotel and park our car, or leave our car at the resort and use their shuttle?  We don't want to have a problem getting back to the resort from the hotel since it's an all day tour.


----------



## elaine (Mar 10, 2017)

You likely cannot park at resort because you are not a guest. You can park at the train station or at dlp parking lot $20 and take the Disney bus to NY.
Cats are no issue except sitting on patio. There are not swarms of cats. A few that walk around  for handouts and keep the mice in check. They're actually very polite. One waited out on the path in the garden until we were done and back inside and then checked to see if we had left any scraps. No cats came near us ever. Don't worry.
We used our phone for gps.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 10, 2017)

Great. We will leave the car at the resort and take their shuttle to the Disneyland location and New York Hotel.


----------



## elaine (Mar 10, 2017)

unless you pay for a private shuttle (20 euros), you will be dropped off at dlp train station and you need to take a DLP bus to DLP NY hotel. also, shuttle might not leave early enough for you. allow enough time. ask at front desk when you check in what the best option is. shuttle is 4 euros PP RT.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks again.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 19, 2017)

On another note, we leave on Monday to France.  I take a liquid supplement daily. (Noni Juice)  Would I be able to take it to France?  I already have it in a plastic bottle/container, but would they allow me to bring it through Customs in France?  I  just thought of this as I am repacking from my return today from Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony.


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 19, 2017)

https://france.visahq.com/customs/
http://goparis.about.com/od/visasandcustomsfaqs/f/FrenchCustoms.htm
http://www.airfrance.us/US/en/common/guidevoyageur/pratique/douane_airfrance.htm


Doesn't look like there would be an issue as long as you meet the airline/TSA security rules, i.e., 3 oz in checked bag or check it.


----------



## elaine (Mar 19, 2017)

If you can take sealed container in checked bags then yes. If not sealed, maybe an issue. A dr note would help for unsealed. But Likely fine anyway in checked bags as it is not fruit, dairy, meat, nuts. I take all sorts of food with us to Europe.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the updated information.  I just called the banks regarding the credit cards.  I decided to leave the Noni Juice home just in case.  It's too expensive to have it tossed out by Customs.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's an update on our trip.  We have a rental car for the 9 days.  We got lost leaving the airport since it was a little confusing.  Once we finally made it to the correct highway we were fine getting to the resort.  We did the Paris tour via the resort booking on Wednesday and drove to the Marriott New York Hotel.  We parked there for free.  Yesterday we did both Disneyland parks using a special voucher with Viator, but the temperature was around 50 with some winds.  My daughter was too cold to do any rides and the lines were longer than we expected.  We still enjoyed the parks despite the cold.  It was rainy and cold for a few days.  Today the sun was out the entire day for the first time since we arrived on Tuesday.  We drove to the Versailles Chataeu.  We also found the shopping mall about 10 minutes away from the resort on Thursday and bought our groceries there instead of near the Marriott.  I'm planning to rest a little tomorrow, but I am so glad that we have the car to come and go so easily.  We still have some places to visit as suggested on TUG.

Oh, we've had no problem using the GPS on our iPhone via the car's Bluetooth.  The wifi in the unit is great.  I could have left the Garmin home.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 28, 2017)

We only have two days left in France, but we haven't been able to find gift shops outside of Paris.  We've shopped at the designer outlets near the Marriott, but are there any other places other than waiting until we get to the airport to shop for souvenirs?  We will be returning the rental car on Thursday.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 29, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We only have two days left in France, but we haven't been able to find gift shops outside of Paris.  We've shopped at the designer outlets near the Marriott, but are there any other places other than waiting until we get to the airport to shop for souvenirs?  We will be returning the rental car on Thursday.



What is it you're looking for specifically? I'm sure there were a couple of gift shops in the immediate area around Fontainebleau if you haven't been there yet, it's an hours drive away. Have you been to Provins? I'm sure there aren't any gift shops there but it's certainly worth visiting over looking for souvenirs. For me the best souvenirs would be food and wine, just drop me off at the Auchan and I'll happily while away a few hours.

How are the furnishings in the units? We haven't been for six years but back then they were looking tired and the sofa bed in our unit was broken.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 29, 2017)

We were just looking for a few items to take back to family and friends.  I thought there might be a place we could drive to before checking our luggage tomorrow.  I think we'll simply get a few items at the airport.
The townhouse units are ok, but I guess this is quality for French standards.  I think that the furniture could use some updating, but the daily housekeeping has been great.  The units are a good size.  
The weather has been so much better than last week.


----------

